# Mark O' brian  ( Bujinkan )



## jojo234 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi - Why did Mark O'Brian leave the Bujinkan ?


----------



## canit (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not sure about Mark O' brian (sic), but I do know that Mark O'Brien is still living in Japan and training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2009)

That is correct that Mark is still in Japan and training.  Fortunately every now and then I get to train with him when he is back in the States though it has been a little while as I missed the last opportunity!  Great guy, great practitioner and someone with incredible skills and the gusto to back it up and make his skill sets work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (canit is right it is Mark O'Brien)


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Brian, i'm not sure that's correct mate, i was there just recently and funnily enough Mark's name came up and i was told that he is still banned from training over there, i hope i'm wrong because that would mean he has sorted himself out, i remember him as a really nice person and how passionate he was about the Bujinkan.

Hope you're well too


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Norm,

He has definitely sorted himself out and is doing fine and living in Japan.  He is training but I believe still unable to attend Hatsumi Sensei's classes.  You are correct in that he is a really nice person and very passionate about his training.


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 24, 2009)

Many thanks Brian, that is really good to know mate, thankyou:cheers:


----------



## canit (Oct 24, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Great guy, great practitioner and someone with incredible skills and the gusto to back it up and make his skill sets work.



Agreed on all points!


----------



## ronagle (Oct 25, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Norm,
> 
> He has definitely sorted himself out and is doing fine and living in Japan.  He is training but I believe still unable to attend Hatsumi Sensei's classes.  You are correct in that he is a really nice person and very passionate about his training.



can folks explain why he's not allowed to train with Soke directly? What happened?


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2009)

ronagle said:


> can folks explain why he's not allowed to train with Soke directly? What happened?


 
IMO, I dont think its good to talk about things like this online.  We all know what a mess the Hatsumi/Hayes thing turned into. As others have said, he's still living and training in Japan.


----------



## TheStudent (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not wanting to start any flame wars or create a mess. But can anyone say what Mark is doing now? In other words, is he still with the Bujinkan, just does not train with Soke? Has he switched to another school? Has he branched out on his own?

Hearing that he does not train with Soke, but is still happily training in Japan leaves a very confusing picture.

I don't care what happened or how, just wondering what the final outcome was.  Just some sort of closure to this question. Thanks


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never trained with the man, but a senior of mine said , "His taijutsu is so good, that it's scary". LoL!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2009)

Jon-Bhoy said:


> I've never trained with the man, but a senior of mine said , "His taijutsu is so good, that it's scary". LoL!



That is a good description of Mark.

As to what is going on that is really none of our business.  I think we should just let this thread go.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 5, 2009)

I am not in the booj, but I think this is one of those things where if you would need to know, you would know. And since you don't, you don't.
It's really none of our business, and public speculation and gossiping would be disrespectul towards all parties involved.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I am not in the booj, but I think this is one of those things where if you would need to know, you would know. And since you don't, you don't.
> It's really none of our business, and public speculation and gossiping would be disrespectul towards all parties involved.


Or -- to put it another way...  If you had some sort of private issue with your head instructor, organization, or just a facility, would you want it publicly discussed?  Let's drop that issue before something has to be done here, OK?


----------

